# It is possible to make a recovery disc or custom dvd



## ericbsd (Mar 26, 2009)

It is possible to make a recovery disc or custom dvd. To reinstall all application, all change in the kernel and all change the system. Or I need to do my home release like PCBSD for that.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2009)

You can use *make release* to create a custom cd/dvd. Have a look at the Makefile in /usr/src/release.


----------



## ericbsd (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes I know that! But I use gnome and I won to make a CD or DVD to install it, all custom file and all application to.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2009)

It's been quite a while since I played with make release but IIRC you can add all the packages you need to the base that's created with 'make release'. You then add a custom install config that will take care of the installation.


----------

